# How do you love someone some times and not others



## wdd (May 5, 2010)

What now my husband is living at his office and i text me to thank you for dinner and i love you goodnight..
He text back and said i love you at times goodnight. How im i surpose to take that what does he mean by that?


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

First of all, why is he living at his office?


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

I wouldn't "take it" any particular way, as hard as that may be. It sounds like if he is literally living at his office and you are separated at present, the best thing to do is to avoid escalating small statements into big meanings. 

This is a very, very hard thing to do. "I love you at times" sounds to my ear like a very hurtful thing. But it could be nothing more than just his way of saying, "I'm hurt and angry about our situation and I don't know how to express it in a way that is respectful of our relationship."

Of course, I don't know the situation between you. And I hope by "living at his office" what you really mean is he is working an awful lot and it's taking a predictable toll.


----------

